# [Free Download] Film-Datenbank



## hdi (22. Nov 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hab jetzt seit einigen Monaten an einem kleinen Programm geschrieben, mit dem man seine (private) Filmsammlung pflegen kann. U.a. hab ich starke Hilfe von diesem Forum bekommen deshalb möchte ich das Programm jetzt hier anbieten - für die Community und sonst jeden, der hier reingestolpert ist 
Ich habs ursprünglich für nen Freund geschrieben, aber ich denke jeder der ein kleiner Filmfan oder -sammler ist, hat evtl seinen Spaß damit.

*Features:*
- Textfile-basiert, kein MySQL o.ä. nötig
- Filme in der Ansicht sortieren (mit single/mulitple Sort)
- Suche/Filter (zB nach Schauspieler, Genre, usw)
- dynamische Rubriken (für Genre, Format, usw)
- Möglichkeit für einfachen Cover-Upload
- Bewertung der Filme möglich
- Statistiken über den Filmbestand ansehen
- Druck-Funktion der Filmliste (oder in Datei umleiten)

*Screens:*







--> DOWNLOAD Local Movie Database
Alternativ-Link

*Wichtige Hinweise:*
- JRE 6 oder höher wird benötigt!
- Die "Datenbank" (Filme und Cover-Bilder) werden in einfachen Dateien abgelegt, das Programm nutzt die Datenbank-Files in dem Ordner, von dem aus es gestartet wird!
D.h. für euch:
1) Legt euch ne Verknüpfung auf den Desktop, und legt das eigentliche Jar irgendwo unter Programme/LMDB ab oder so
2) Wenn ihr ein Backup der Daten machen wollt speichert die movies.lmdb Datei sowie den /covers Ordner
3) Wenn ihr mehrere verschiedene Datenbanken wollt (zB für Multi-User Systeme), dann *kopiert *einfach die JAR an unterschiedliche Stellen auf der Platte. Es wird dann jeweils in dem Ornder eine neue Datenbank beim start der jeweiligen JAR angelegt.

*Weiterer Hinweis:*
Ich persönlich finde die ein oder andere Sache unperformant und schiebe das Swing in die Schuhe. Ich würd gern hören ob euch das auch auffällt oder nicht. zB beim Fenster-Resize, oder beim erstmaligen Öffnen der Datenbank-Übersicht... ich würd gern wissen ob das normal ist oder ob ihr meint dass es mein Code ist (ehrlich gesagt... ich glaube nicht mehr an letzteres, ich glaube einfach mich stören Dinge, die andere als normal betrachten).

Naja whatever... Also viel Spaß damit, und danke für Feedback!

PS: Achso ich glaube ich muss auch noch sowas in der Art schreiben wie:
Ich habe das Programm mit bestem Wissen und Gewissen geschrieben und getestet, und garantiere zu 99% dass es funktioniert und auch keinen Schaden anrichtet. Trotzdem kann ich nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden falls Schäden durch das Programm entstehen. (Sowohl Verlust der Datenbank-Daten als auch Verlust externer Daten.)


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Nov 2009)

huhu,

ist ganz schick geworden,
aber so sieht bei mir die filmtitel-eingabe aus:





:autsch:

sonst ist mir aber nichts aufgefallen :toll:


----------



## Dissi (22. Nov 2009)

Schick schick, du arbeitest aber nicht für die GEMA oder irgendeinen anderen Laden die mich drankriegen wollen? ;D werds mal testen, danke


----------



## hdi (22. Nov 2009)

@eRaaa:
Nutzt du WinXP kann das sein? Da war das Textfeld in diesem Dialog schon immer kleiner als bei mir (vista). Dass es jetzt so klein ist liegt wohl am Nimbus L&F, werde das sofort ausbessern und den Download-Link überarbeiten.
Danke schon mal für den Hinweis!! (Mein Freund nutzt auch XP ^^)

edit: Neue Version im Link unten. eRaaa ich fänds cool wenn du das jetzt nochmal probieren kannst und mir sagen kannst ob's okay ist. Ich hab halt leider kein XP


----------



## Dissi (22. Nov 2009)

Habs mir gerade angeschaut. Weiss nicht ob ich die funktion nicht gefunden habe, aber kann man vllt automatisch Ordner scannen / Filmdateien hinzufügen? Ich habe ein wenig mehr Filme, als dass ich sie per hand hinzufügen kann. 
MFG


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Nov 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> edit: Neue Version im Link unten. eRaaa ich fänds cool wenn du das jetzt nochmal probieren kannst und mir sagen kannst ob's okay ist. Ich hab halt leider kein XP



ist schon besser jetzt, aber ganz optimal immernoch nicht, denn buchstaben, wie z.b. das kleine "j" werdne unten abgeschnitten, sieht aus wie ein "i"


----------



## hdi (22. Nov 2009)

@Dissi Das Programm ist kein Media-Player oder sowas. D.h. es kann nix mit Film-Dateien anfangen. Natürlich könnte man irgendwie nen Ordner scannen und einfach Filme mit dem Namen der Dateien anlegen... Hmm.. wobei eigentlich haben die meisten Leute die filme ja nicht auf der Platte.. Sondern legal hehehe 

Naja also das Feature wird wohl nicht kommen weil ichs eben für meinen Kumpel geschrieben hab, der hat nur Original DVD's im Regal, nix aufm PC.
Jetzt versteh ich aber deinen Einwurf zwecks GEMA  Also nochmal an alle: Das ist nur ein Programm für Leute, die Spaß daran haben ihre Filmsammlung zu pflegen, quasi eine bessere Alternative zu ner Excel-Tabelle usw. Das Programm spielt keine Filme ab o.ä.

*edit:* eRaaa nochmal neue Version... Jetzt sollte es passen, bei Vista ist das Textfeld jetzt aber schon ziemlich hoch ^^


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Nov 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> *edit:* eRaaa nochmal neue Version... Jetzt sollte es passen, bei Vista ist das Textfeld jetzt aber schon ziemlich hoch ^^







:toll:


----------



## chik (22. Nov 2009)

LOL


> Fehler
> Sie möchten folgende Datei herunterladen:
> 
> RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting | 3612 KB
> ...


Ist ja nicht so als ob es keine anderen Filehosting Seiten gibt..?


----------



## Dissi (22. Nov 2009)

Ok nicht schlimm, aber ich habe natürlich nur die Sicherheitskopien auf meinem Dateisystem abgelegt


----------



## hdi (22. Nov 2009)

Sry für Rapidshare. Meistens sind die Downloads limitiert auf 10 Stück oder so, deshalb hab ich's mit meinem Account hochgeladen. Wusste nicht dass man dann auch fürs DLen Premium sein muss..

Wo kann ich das denn hochladen, kennt jmd eine Seite wo das Teil möglichst für immer oder unbegrenzt downloadbar bleibt?

*edit:* Habs jetzt erstmal noch woanders hochgeladen, siehe erster Post.


----------



## javimka (22. Nov 2009)

Sieht absolut genial aus!


----------



## Ein Keks (22. Nov 2009)

schick aber du solltest in den andren dialogs auch die höhe der textfelder ändern (land, genre,...)
vielleicht könntest du auch noch den Pfad zum video speichern und ne funktion einbauen um die videos zu starten dann wärs perfekt


----------



## hdi (22. Nov 2009)

Ach ist das Problem bei den anderen Dialogen auch vorhanden? Oke...
Nochmal: Das ist kein Player, es geht hier nicht um Videos oder sowas 
Es ist für Leute, die ne Filmsammlung als Hobby haben, und Spaß dabei haben ihre ganzen Filme in eine Liste einzutragen, wo sie die Filme bewerten können, und nach etwas suchen können usw.


----------



## Ein Keks (22. Nov 2009)

ups hätte vielleicht alles lesen solln hast du ja oben schon geschrieben xD
bei mir is übrigens kein performance-problem beim resize (Windoof XP)


----------



## ck2003 (23. Nov 2009)

Habs mir mal angeschaut und finde es so wie es ist sehr stimmig, aber mir ists doch zu minimalistisch. 
Ich hatte mir vor Jahren mal eine Filmverwaltung als erstes größeres Projekt zugemutet. Die GUI war bzw ist gruselig geworden, aber ich fand bspw. imdb import oder die Möglichkeit verliehene Filme zu erfassen sehr praktisch.


----------



## hdi (23. Nov 2009)

IMDB import wollte ich auch erst machen aber Java & Inet = Null Erfahrung bei mir  Hatte es nur mit Selenium versucht, ging aber dauert aber viel zu lange... Wie hattest du das gemacht? ... Ne Liste von verliehenen Filmen ist ne gute Idee, mal kucken ob ich die 2 Dinge noch einbau!
Habt ihr Vorschläge wo ich das einbauen soll? Ich will die GUI schon möglichst einfach und übersichtlich behalten. Den Import-Button und Toggle-Button für Verliehen vllt einfach zu den Film hinzufügen/Löschen Buttons?
...weil in den Details wüsst ich nicht wie ich das jetzt noch schön unterbringen könnte...

Wäre dankbar für Tipps!

lg

edit: Mal ne Frage sieht man überhaupt den Button oben rechts in der Tabelle wo man die Sortierung einstellen kann? Ich hab mich gefragt ob er vllt untergeht...


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Nov 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr Vorschläge wo ich das einbauen soll? Ich will die GUI schon möglichst einfach und übersichtlich behalten. Den Import-Button und Toggle-Button für Verliehen vllt einfach zu den Film hinzufügen/Löschen Buttons?


import einfach oben ins menü hängen würd ich sagen. das mit dem verleihen würde ich schon auch bei den filmdetails unterbringen. muss ja kein button sein, kann ja einfach eine checkbox sein o.ä. wäre dann aber vllt auch gut(also ich brauch das ganze zwar eh nicht, aber einfach nur als idee) wenn man beim filter fürs suchen alle verliehen anzeigen könnte. denke das wäre ganz praktisch




> edit: Mal ne Frage sieht man überhaupt den Button oben rechts in der Tabelle wo man die Sortierung einstellen kann? Ich hab mich gefragt ob er vllt untergeht...



also ich hab ihn wargenommen, hätte aber anhand des buttons nicht mit einstellungen für die sortierung gerechnet  
meines erachtens würde da ein anderes icon besser passen, z.b. sowas: Date, Sort icon | Search through 122,683 icons or browse 296 icon sets

aber das ist nur meine meinung


----------



## hdi (23. Nov 2009)

Danke eRaaa, naja weiss nich ob importieren im menü so cool ist, weil sich das ja auf nen film bezieht? also ich würd's wenn schon so machen wollen, dass man für nen angeklickten film die daten imporiteren kann... ich könnte es leicht beim erstellen machen per dialog (name eingeben -> wollen sie daten aus imdb importieren?). Aber dann kann man das halt nur anfangs machen...

Ja ich weiss das Icon is jetzt nich so der Brüller, aber ich persönlich hab dein gepostetes Icon noch nie gesehen, und hätt echt null Idee was das macht^^ Ich hab ja nen ToolTip für den Button eingebaut..

Hmm.. wie würdest du das denn machen, wenn du den Import ins Menü tust?

PS: Wegen dem Filtern nach ausgeliehenen Filmen: Ich würd dann noch im Extras-Menü eine "Verleih-Liste" machen, einfach mit allen Filmen die diesen Status haben, und ich würd beim aktivieren von Verliehen nach nem Namen fragen, an den verliehen wurde, der dann auch in der Liste neben dem Titel steht. Irgendwieo so ???:L


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Nov 2009)

hm, ok vllt war die idee das ins menü oben zu hängen nicht so gut. aber was ich eh vermisst habe, war die rechte maustaste in der tabelle  also mouseTrigger und dann halt popup-menü. (hehe, sorry)
also ist ja immer am besten, dem user so viele möglichkeiten wie es geht anzubieten um irgendwie eine aktion auszuführen. und da wäre so rechte maustaste --> film hinzufügen, filmdaten-import usw. vllt ganz cool.genauso wie irgendwelche shortcuts. wenn jetzt jmd gleich zu beginn, viele filme einpflegen möchte und jedesmal auf dne button klicken muss, ohje  und nach dem film hinzufügen vllt auch gleich das details-panel den fokus bekommen würde, wäre auch nicht schlecht.

sorry 

aber ich bin jetzt lieber wieder still


----------



## ck2003 (25. Nov 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> IMDB import wollte ich auch erst machen aber Java & Inet = Null Erfahrung bei mir  Hatte es nur mit Selenium versucht, ging aber dauert aber viel zu lange... Wie hattest du das gemacht? ... Ne Liste von verliehenen Filmen ist ne gute Idee, mal kucken ob ich die 2 Dinge noch einbau!



Einfach nen GET-Request auf den Film und die Rückgabe nach den benötigten Infos geparst.


----------



## madboy (25. Nov 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke dass imdb was dagegen hat, wenn Daten automatisch online abgefragt werden... Es gibt aber die komplette imdb in zips zum Download: Alternative Interfaces


----------



## ck2003 (25. Nov 2009)

Das kann schon sein, aber weil das Programm damals wirklich nur für mich war, hab ich mir darüber keine Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## Jack D. (5. Dez 2009)

Hallo

ist echt ein super Program was du da gebastellt hast.

Gibt es eine einfache Lösung die Kopfzeile anzupassen?
Würde gerne Jahr / Genre / usw. umbenennen.

Hoffe das du uns hier noch einige Tipps geben kannst.

Gruß
Jack D.


----------



## hdi (5. Dez 2009)

Ne umbennenen kannst du das nicht. Aber ich kann dir gerne eine alternative Version schicken wo diese Dinge anders betitelt sind. Also ich meine das kann ich ja im Source in 1 Minute anpassen. Musst mir nur sagen wie du's denn gern hättest


----------



## Jack D. (5. Dez 2009)

Hallo HDI

wäre echt super nett von dir.
Es würde mir reichen, wenn du Jahr in Vitrine ändern könntest.

Eingeben würde ich dann zb. V1 F1 (soll heißen Vitrine 1 Fach 1)

Insgesammt habe ich 4 Vitrinen. Pro Vitrine sind 7 Fächer zur verfügung.

Gruß und 1000 mal Danke im vorraus


----------



## hdi (5. Dez 2009)

Achso, naja das ist dann doch nicht so einfach gemacht  Das Problem ist dass die Datenstruktur vom Jahr nicht einfach so geändert werden kann, zB ist es gar nicht möglich im Jahr-Feld irgendwelche Buchstaben einzugeben. (Kannst du ja mal versuchen^^) Außerdem hängt das auch mit der Datenbank-Übersicht zusammen. Also das ist schon ziemlich aufwendig zu ändern.

Ich würde dir folgendes vorschlagen:
Nutze das Feld "Originaltitel" für deine Vitrinen-Info, und schreib den O-Titel beim dt. Titel einfach dahinter, zB in Klammern. Die Filme nach den Fächern sortieren (in der Tabelle) macht ja eh nicht wirklich Sinn, also ist es nicht schlimm wenn du das nicht tun kannst schätz ich mal.
Ein kleines Problem gibts dann aber: Beim Filtern durchsucht er dt. und O-Titel, also wenn du nach sowas wie "V" suchst wird wohl erstmal jeder Film ein Treffer sein, wenn der Original-Title dann sowas ist wie Vx Fy 

Aber das ist denk ich die beste Lösung.

PS: Ursprünglich wollte ich sogar eine Option einbauen in der man Regale selber bauen kann, mit Angabe der Breite und Höhe, also der Fächeranzahl, und das man dann eben bei jedem Film angeben kann. Also eig. genau das was du bräuchtest... Aber ich dachte mir: Das ist zu viel Act, und außerdem müsstest du dann peinlichst genau darauf achten die filme immer wieder genau richtig einzusortieren, sonst macht das alles keinen Sinn mehr xD


----------



## moormaster (6. Dez 2009)

Also ich habe mir heute einen neuen Film bestellt: <!#null>

Immer wenn ich versuche, Ihn in die Filmdatenbank aufzunehmen, wird beim Laden der Datenbank der Titel gelöscht 
Vielleicht solltest du die Zeichen <,>,!,# irgendwie maskieren, damit sich das mit dem Format der Datenbank nicht überschneidet *g*

Besonders fies wirds, wenn der Originaltitel des Films <!#movieDelimiter> heisst... dann wird die Datenbank gleich gar nicht mehr geladen.


----------



## Jack D. (6. Dez 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Achso, naja das ist dann doch nicht so einfach gemacht  Das Problem ist dass die Datenstruktur vom Jahr nicht einfach so geändert werden kann, zB ist es gar nicht möglich im Jahr-Feld irgendwelche Buchstaben einzugeben. (Kannst du ja mal versuchen^^) Außerdem hängt das auch mit der Datenbank-Übersicht zusammen. Also das ist schon ziemlich aufwendig zu ändern.
> 
> Ich würde dir folgendes vorschlagen:
> Nutze das Feld "Originaltitel" für deine Vitrinen-Info, und schreib den O-Titel beim dt. Titel einfach dahinter, zB in Klammern. Die Filme nach den Fächern sortieren (in der Tabelle) macht ja eh nicht wirklich Sinn, also ist es nicht schlimm wenn du das nicht tun kannst schätz ich mal.
> ...



Hallo HDI

denke das du recht hast. Ist vermutlich die Beste Lösung.
Habe vor kurzem aber des öffteren einen Progr.Absturz gehabt. Häufig wenn ich ein Bild einfügen will,
hängt sich das Programm weg (Scaliere Bild) und nix geht mehr.:noe:

Und alles was vorher gemacht wurde ist dann wieder weg.
Schön wäre da noch eine Speichertaste für jede änderung die man gemacht hat.
Das rogramm immer zu schließen und dann neu zu starten ist auf die Dauer nevig.

Gruß
Jack D.


----------



## hdi (6. Dez 2009)

Hm, beim Skalieren bleibt er hängen? Muss ich mal schauen, das ist natürlich nicht so gut...
edit: Wieviel RAM hast du? Mir ist das noch nie passiert (3,25 Gig), vllt ist der Skalieralgo etwas scheisse, ich hab den irgendwo ausm Inet gezogen  Und wie oft passiert das? Immer? Ab einer Gewissen Größe des Original-Bildes? Wär nett wenn du mir das sagst, dann find ich wohl den Fehler schneller. Danke!
edit2: Ich seh grad du kriegst auch Abstürze wenn du nicht ein Bild hochlädst??? Wann passiert das denn noch  Bei anderen solchen Anzeigen (zB "Starte Druck-Assistenten", "Lese Datenbank.." usw? Kann sein dass sich die GUI nicht entsperrt, vllt ein EDT-Problem)

@moormaster Die Token sind so gewählt dass es keine Probleme gibt. Es gibt weder Filmtitel noch andere Filmdaten, die die Zeichenfolge *<!#* enthalten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ein User das eingibt ist gleich 0. Und jeder User, der eine .lmdb-Datei mit einem Texteditor öffnet, weiß was er anschließend tut wenn er einen Film so nennt  Also selber Schuld, gg. böswilige Korruption der Daten ist das Programm nicht geschützt, das stimmt schon


----------



## Himbrr (19. Apr 2011)

Hey!
Coole Idee! Leider habe ich den Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen.
Ein kleiner Vorschlag:
Kannst du vielleicht eine Anbindung für den VLC Player implementieren?
VLC lässt sich ja bequem per CMD/Terminal ansteuern und per System execute kann man den Befehl ausführen.

Man kann überprüfen, welches System benutzt wird. Bei Windows wird auf VLC Portable zugegriffen, sofern kein VLC installiert ist. Und bei Linux/MacOS wird VLC vorausgesetzt. Die Shell-Befehle müssten dementsprechend angepasst werden.

Falls du willst, kannst du deinen Quellcode zum Download anbieten und jemand anderes oder ich könnte sich daran versuchen. 

MfG
Himbrr


----------

